
Compile-time state machines in C++ - nitnelave
https://www.fluentcpp.com/2019/09/24/expressive-code-for-state-machines-in-cpp/
======
nitnelave
I'm the author of the article. This came first as an attempt to enforce a
protocol at compile-time, in C++.

Feel free to AMA!

